# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Прошу оценить мою первую песню.

## SeregaKZ

Очень надеюсь услышать мнения людей по поводу песни. По поводу текста и исполнения, а так же аранжировки. Пою не я, а моя знакомая.
Заранее Спасибо!!!

http:/*************.com/files/3s9wl7xi1

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Замечательно ! И муз. офрмлемие и исполнение!  :Ok: 
Чувствуется степной простор казахстана!  :Vah: 
Знаю, о чём говорю... Родом я оттуда! :Aga: 
Спасибо. :flower:

----------


## SeregaKZ

Спасибо!!! Жду следущих мнений.

----------


## Лев

> Прошу оценить мою первую песню.


Твори дальше и пусть песни будут ещё прекрасней!

----------


## biay1

> Очень надеюсь услышать мнения людей по поводу песни. По поводу текста и исполнения, а так же аранжировки.


Все соответствует жанру такой песни - и исполнение, и текст, и музыка!
Молодец! :Aga:  :Ok:  :Pivo:

----------


## SeregaKZ

Списибо, но что-то на этом форуме небольшая посещаемость =((

----------


## Лев

> Списибо, но что-то на этом форуме небольшая посещаемость =((


Ой, накликаешь :Oj: :biggrin: подожди - были реформы и летний период...

----------


## aigul

*SeregaKZ*, очень хотела послушать , но депозит жлоб. Я пол часа парилась и мне так и не дали скачать!:frown:

----------


## SeregaKZ

Вот залил на другой обменник. Кто не смог скачать с депозита.
http://rapidshare.com/files/26991667..._____.mp3.html

----------


## SeregaKZ

наверное, желающие кончились =(((
нет никаких коментариев. (((

----------


## luudvig

> желающие кончились


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*SeregaKZ*,rapidshare матюкается...

----------


## Лев

> наверное, желающие кончились


...или... кончили:rolleyes:kuku

----------


## luudvig

*Лев*,Лёва,ну ты противный...:biggrin:

----------


## CTARый

Мне понравилось всё!Хорошо.Молодцы!

----------


## luudvig

> Очень надеюсь услышать мнения людей по поводу песни.


Нормальная песня. :Ok:

----------


## SeregaKZ

Всем Доброго времени суток. Не стал создавать новую тему, что бы не засорять форум, но если нужно будет скажите я обязательно сделаю в другой теме. Прошу опять совета, что-то у меня не получается песню спеть подскажите как исправить недостатки. Заранее Спасибо!!!
И извиняюсь за качество. Пробовал дома на Windows Movie Maker =))))

http://dump.ru/file/3560810

----------


## Лев

*SeregaKZ*,
 Хорошая песня, правда вызывает улыбку корова... споЁнный, а в остальном неплохой текст и мелодия. Надо осваивать хотя бы Аdobe Audition - зайди в раздел создание минусовок. А так аккомпанимента практически не слышно...

----------


## luudvig

*SeregaKZ*,
_Споённый полносочным молоком
Твоих коров,мычащих на закате...
Как ветренен был облак надо мной
И дни летели ветренные сами... ветер сентябриный_ и т.д.* Серёга ты чё?*:eek:

----------


## SeregaKZ

> *SeregaKZ*,
>  Хорошая песня, правда вызывает улыбку корова... споЁнный, а в остальном неплохой текст и мелодия. Надо осваивать хотя бы Аdobe Audition - зайди в раздел создание минусовок. А так аккомпанимента практически не слышно...


Спасибо! Вот узнаю мнение о своих ошибках, а далее уже пойду записываться. Первый раз так пробуюсь записаться еще и на самодельный микрофон =)))
Минусовка то есть, вот только плюс нужно записать. =)))

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> *SeregaKZ*,
> _Споённый полносочным молоком
> Твоих коров,мычащих на закате...
> Как ветренен был облак надо мной
> И дни летели ветренные сами... ветер сентябриный_ и т.д.* Серёга ты чё?*:eek:


Это стихи местного поэта Советско-Казахстанского Павла Васильева у него в этом году должен был быть юбилей. И в честь этого проводят конкурс песен на его стихи, хотелось бы внести кое какие корректировки, но такие я думаю, что бы было всем понятно, что его в городе долго не было, а тут он вернулся. И конечно же сейчас уже мало, где увидишь коров и всяких там амбаров, но так бы это выразить, что он всматривается в эти места и вспоминает, что когда-то давно это все было. Вот может с этой кашей помогут справиться =)))

*Добавлено через 13 минут*
Вот текс, который я выбрал, завтра выложу полностью это стихотворение оно там очень длинное, а это выборка из него.
Сердечный мой,
Мне говор твой знаком
Я о тебе припомнил как о брате
Вспоенный полносочным молоком
Твоих коров мычащих на закате

Так ветренен был облак надо мной,
И дни летели ветреные сами
Играло детство с легкою волной,
Вперяясь в нее пытливыми глазами


И вот я вновь
Нашел в тебе приют
Мой, Павлодар, мой город ястребиный
Зажмурь глаза пускай по сердцу пробегут
Июльский гул и ветер сентябриный


Я вырос парнем с медью в волосах
И вот настало время для элегий
Я уезжал. И прыгали в овсах
Косистые и хриплые телеги

Амбары, палисадник старый дом
В черемухе
Приречных ветров шалость
Как ни стараюсь высмотреть – кругом
Как будто все по-прежнему осталось


И вот я вновь
Нашел в тебе приют
Мой, Павлодар, мой город ястребиный
Зажмурь глаза пускай по сердцу пробегут
Июльский гул и ветер сентябриный

----------


## luudvig

> Это стихи местного поэта Советско-Казахстанского Павла Васильева


Тьфу ты.А я думал это ты наваял...в овсах.:biggrin: И долго искал стихи,пока нашёл?

----------


## SeregaKZ

Ну в принципе прилично времени =))
Лучше почти не было =)))
Ну что-то мало мнений к сожалению =(

----------


## Лев

> Ну что-то мало мнений к сожалению


Лучше меньше, но по делу :Aga:

----------


## SeregaKZ

Ну да это точно =)

----------


## Ольвия

Хорошая песня..... Мне тоже понравилось.....:smile:

----------


## SeregaKZ

> Хорошая песня..... Мне тоже понравилось.....:smile:


Спасибо! Только про какую из двух вы говорите? =))

----------


## Ольвия

> Только про какую из двух вы говорите? =))


Из двух??????:redface: Щазззз пошукаю вторую.....:biggrin: :Oj: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Про "Павлодар"... :smile:  С депозитом, к сожалению, не дружу....:cool:

----------


## SeregaKZ

Всем Здрасти)))
Как давно меня тут не было))) держите новую песенку жду комментариев)

*http:/*************.com/files/t8wsakre5*

----------


## Лев

> Как давно меня тут не было


Два года уж прошло... Песня неплохая(правда немного ассоциируется с "Ты меня любишь" :Derisive: ). Интересно, кто делал аранж - если ты, то за два года продвинулся серьёзно. Претензии к звукорежиссуре: концентрация низких звуков гасит вокал... Желательно выставлять на сайт типа dump.ru - можно сразу прослушать, не все хотят скачкой заниматься. Успехов!

----------


## SeregaKZ

> Два года уж прошло... Песня неплохая(правда немного ассоциируется с "Ты меня любишь"). Интересно, кто делал аранж - если ты, то за два года продвинулся серьёзно. Претензии к звукорежиссуре: концентрация низких звуков гасит вокал... Желательно выставлять на сайт типа dump.ru - можно сразу прослушать, не все хотят скачкой заниматься. Успехов!


Спасибо) но аранжировку не я делал) заказывал в этом к сожелению не сильно шарю мож когда ни будь до петрю)) 
А на счет что похожу)) ну может есть немного но больше гармонией мне кажется мелодия все равно другая. И когда сочинял ни разу эту песню не слышал) это потом мне тоже сказали что похожа нашел в инете по млухал снаяало вроде не было похоже ну к пятому разу слушания Серова все таки оставляет какой-то отпечаток) Ну теперь уж что получилось)
А вот про низкие ноты я что не много не понял)

----------


## Лев

Ну раз аранж не ты делал, то спрос только за сведение...
Как и в чём ты себя пишешь? Тебе самому нравится баланс голосового и аккомпанирующего треков?

----------


## SeregaKZ

> Ну раз аранж не ты делал, то спрос только за сведение...
> Как и в чём ты себя пишешь? Тебе самому нравится баланс голосового и аккомпанирующего треков?


Вообще плюс писал у тогоже человека у которого и минус делал ну мне кажется можно было голос немного бук вально чуток в перед сделать)))
А как вам Ваше мнение?

----------


## Лев

> А как вам Ваше мнение?


Я об этом и пишу...

----------


## SeregaKZ

Вы вот писали про концентрацию низких звуках это про минус да? мне тоже так знакомая одна сказала)
что слишком много низов)

----------


## Лев

> что слишком много низов


Сказать так - ничего не сказать... Минус сам по себе относительно нормален(в пределах возможности аранжировщика) - просто он конфликтует с твоим голосом по диапазону и тембрально.

----------


## SeregaKZ

> Сказать так - ничего не сказать... Минус сам по себе относительно нормален(в пределах возможности аранжировщика) - просто он конфликтует с твоим голосом по диапазону и тембрально.


А как лучше бы звучало на ваш взгляд по проще минус делать или что лучше бы сочеталось с моим голосом так как я еще один хочу минус ему заказать ну просто если что ему какие ни будь свои пожелания сделать))

----------


## Kliakca

> Претензии к звукорежиссуре: концентрация низких звуков гасит вокал...


*Лев*, ты опять за своё? Шикарные, мягкие низы! Мне очень понравилось!  :Ok: 
Купи уже себе аппарат... хотя бы слуховой. :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt: 
*SeregaKZ*, молодец!!! Скину на на карточку в машину и буду наслаждаться. :Aga: 
Низы, что доктор прописал!!! Это не симфония Глинки. :Grin:

----------


## Kliakca

> (правда немного ассоциируется с "Ты меня любишь")


Похожих мотивов много, я тоже одну песню вспомнила. :Taunt:

----------


## Лев

> Лев, ты опять за своё?


А что, я должен иметь твоё? :Grin:

----------


## SeregaKZ

> Похожих мотивов много, я тоже одну песню вспомнила.


А вы какую???))))

----------


## Kliakca

> А вы какую???))))


Историческая японская песня, но врядли вы её слышала. Нот всего семь и на всех не хватает.



> А что, я должен иметь твоё?


Нуууу, можно и по дешевле... хотя бы самогонный на слуховой. :Taunt:

----------


## SeregaKZ

> Историческая японская песня, но врядли вы её слышала. Нот всего семь и на всех не хватает.
> 
> Нуууу, можно и по дешевле... хотя бы самогонный на слуховой.


а она у вас есть в записи может дадите по слушать?)

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

> Очень надеюсь услышать мнения людей по поводу песни. По поводу текста и исполнения, а так же аранжировки. Пою не я, а моя знакомая.
> Заранее Спасибо!!!
> 
> http:/*************.com/files/3s9wl7xi1


Что то не получается послушать :Tu:

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

Темка совсем затихла...

----------


## tamara rabe

> Что то не получается послушать


И у меня не получается...

----------


## SeregaKZ

Всем Здравствуйте))))
Чет я совсем пропал и про сайт забыл) Ужас) 
Хочу  ВСЕХ ВСЕХ ВСЕХ поздравить С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!!)))

----------


## Лев

*SeregaKZ*, 
Красивая песня!

----------


## tanya4sk5

Спасибо за песню. Успехов!

----------


## tamara rabe

Добрая песня!

----------


## Та Ти

Здравствуйте!  Я новичок и на форуме и с песнями. Прошу ваших отзывов, друзья. Играть начала недавно, вот написалась музыка к стихам из интернета.http://vk.com/wall17813457_7532

----------


## Лев

Мелодическое однообразие утомляет.
Хорошо было бы развитие мелодии 
после первого куплета во втором и т.д.
Желательно ещё проверять себя,
что звучит, потому как мелодия так похожа
на что-то уже слышаное...
******************
Написал я песню. О, Боже!
Ведь она на другую похожа...
А как хороша! - Изменю не спеша.
Похожа опять - на что-же? -
На мою же песню, похоже...
Вот так и творим, украсть не желая,
Пытаясь рвануть за границы в 7 нот.
Увы, всё равно обвинят - наша участь такая:
Песню украл, обормот! :Grin:

----------


## Та Ти

> Мелодическое однообразие утомляет.
> Хорошо было бы развитие мелодии 
> после первого куплета во втором и т.д.
> Желательно ещё проверять себя,
> что звучит, потому как мелодия так похожа
> на что-то уже слышаное...
> ******************
> Написал я песню. О, Боже!
> Ведь она на другую похожа...
> ...


Спасибо большое), я поняла! :Yes4:  :Ok:

----------


## yuzef

> Спасибо большое), я поняла!


А мелодия похожа на песню Кемеровского "Я буду ждать тебя"

----------


## Piligrim

> Всем Здравствуйте))))
> Чет я совсем пропал и про сайт забыл) Ужас) 
> [/video]


Серёжа, это не так страшно!
Главное - не пропадай совсем! Жизнь продолжается. Не пропадай.
Серьёзно. 
Дорогу осилит идущий. Что-то и на ю-трубе 2 года не появлялось. Где обитаешь?

----------


## татуся

> Здравствуйте!  Я новичок и на форуме и с песнями. Прошу ваших отзывов, друзья. Играть начала недавно, вот написалась музыка к стихам из интернета.http://vk.com/wall17813457_7532


Спасибо, с удовольствием познакомимся с вашими работами!!!

----------


## mihel60

> Очень надеюсь услышать мнения людей по поводу песни. По поводу текста и исполнения, а так же аранжировки. Пою не я, а моя знакомая.
> Заранее Спасибо!!!
> 
> http:/*************.com/files/3s9wl7xi1


У меня ссылка не открывается, хотел послушать вашу песню и заценить её.

----------


## Сергей Декабрёв

Тут ссылка какая-то странная даже по внешнему виду)) Естественно, она не открывается.

----------


## Лев

*Сергей Декабрёв*, 
Восемь лет уже прошло с момента публикации
и за это время были события, когда что-то изменялось,
по каким-то причинам в ссылках появлялись ****

----------

